# I enjoy and I care about HT



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I've only been here on HT 2 years. But in that time I have enjoyed spirited conversations and learned a lot along the way. I have met in several members in person, all very nice people. I have had phone conversations with at least 13-15 people, all very enjoyable people as well. 

When I needed to vent about my dads situation, I got only support and prayers for him and myself. (thank you again) I have dabbled in the romance department just a tiny bit here and that was fun as well. In short, I have developed feelings for many of you. I always know I can come here to vent, laugh, offer advice, get advice, learn, and just plain have fun. 

I don't understand all the ins and outs of what happened regarding posts and other sites, but I do know that thinking about it causes a sick, uncomfortable, and distrusting feeling. I do not know of how things were " back in the day", but I know how it is now and I have enjoyed it very much. The apology Steve offered seemed sincere to me. I am a softy you all know that, never the less it seemed from the heart. 

I plan to hang around and observe the tone and content of HT before considering finding a new site to hang out at. It is my hope the long term members postpone making a move until the anger, and shock subsides. Wounds heal and we become wiser with time. I dont pass judgment on anyone thinking of leaving, rather I am being selfish in wanting to keep their wit and views for my questions, laughs, and entertainment.

HT administration knows they made a mess, they also are making/made amends and apologised. That's as much as one can ask for in a situation like this. I hope as a group we all can learn something here, I have no idea what yet. I am not naive, I'm not down playing this. 

At 54 years of age when I meet friends and people I care for I do not let them go easily. Thank you for listening to me. 

Michael


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Angie2 was the moderator of this site, and the sites where the plagiarized post were posted. "Steve", who is he? You have a good brain, what do you think? There has been plenty of discussion on this on the forum. I will no longer support or validate them in any way. I'll be back when they are gone.

It sure as heck ain't easy for me either. I loved this place, but it's been tainted beyond what feeble attempt at an apology that was. They are still deleting, locking and trying to cover it up.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Not only the mod, but is also website administrator at Carbon Media.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I sure am curious as to what is going on . . . . .???

I guess I don't read enough of other threads too have any idea of whats what . ???


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

As a member since practically day one, you all can guess how I feel. Never before have I felt uncomfortable here.

HT just feels "funny" to me and it isn't a good feeling.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The reason there is so much upset is because these people do care about HT. They invested time and energy in their friendships and participation.

If they did not care they would just walk away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gee. All this upset, and it wasn't even caused by me, OR even witchy lol


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Wlover said:


> The reason there is so much upset is because these people do care about HT. They invested time and energy in their friendships and participation.
> 
> If they did not care they would just walk away.


Their posts indicate that's exactly what they said they are doing. I hope not.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I never knew that some people (even with fake names) could become so important to me. Not only here but also on some other parts of HT. So what's the answer? Most leave and then I have that void and never know what became of them? What is a person supposed to do? 

I decided months ago when a certain person got banned for ? (He was very knowageable about his topics) and no-one was "allowed" to ask about banned people, that something wasn't right. Also I put some of our business on HT and proceeded to get chewed out (that's 2 more on the ignore list). I said to myself, "That's it, I will never put anything on here personal again, will keep my thoughts to myself. " And I have since kept things uninformative about myself but I care about some here and am perplexed about what to do.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

homebody said:


> I never knew that some people (even with fake names) could become so important to me. Not only here but also on some other parts of HT. So what's the answer? Most leave and then I have that void and never know what became of them? What is a person supposed to do?
> 
> I decided months ago when a certain person got banned for ? (He was very knowageable about his topics) and no-one was "allowed" to ask about banned people, that something wasn't right. Also I put some of our business on HT and proceeded to get chewed out (that's 2 more on the ignore list). I said to myself, "That's it, I will never put anything on here personal again, will keep my thoughts to myself. " And I have since kept things uninformative about myself but I care about some here and am perplexed about what to do.


Yes I agree. I do not post about personal stuff here any more. If I wanted to get beat up on emotionally I'd go back to my ex husband.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ther is a message form the CEO from the company that owns HT A heartfelt apology.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

No it's an attempt at damage control, not an apology. You are brighter than that.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Glass half full, or half empty, damage control, or apology , either way it's likely all your going to get..... the real issue and question is, is it enough for you, or do you take your marbles and go home? 

Some may lurk in the shadows, or come back under a new name. Not exactly the high road path either. In the end I don't believe many will stay away, the forum has too many awesome people, and we get along too well for very many to just walk away. 

It is my hope that when things cool down, we find our loss to be null, none, zilch, nada, zero.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Right now I would accept damage control.

I saw an article that we had 48,000 members now: I had not realized we were so big! We are apparently worth some effort. Whether this CEO's heart is in his apology I do not know, but as long as we are now treated honestly I will hold my peace. 

If this company wishes to build up a too-small forum up then their own people can register on the forums and add some posts to get the discussions going. Lively forums get better google positions, and that gets more members to register.


----------



## unregisterd365936 (May 28, 2014)

I'm with you, Jim .... WTH transpired?? I guess I'm grateful I don't sign in too often.

* * *



Jim-mi said:


> I sure am curious as to what is going on . . . . .???
> 
> I guess I don't read enough of other threads too have any idea of whats what . ???


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Blinkers, somebody copied some posts and reposted them at another site. That person was the representative of the HT site owners. That was Steve, and he has since been replaced at HT

People are outraged at the dishonesty involved.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

This is my 'go to' site for country living and
self sufficiency. I come and go....it's the age of Internet,
So, one has free choices where t go and participate as they
Find time and enjoy it. If shinanigans occur behind the scenes
on HT it's the responsibility of the owners t come clean with
It's membership. It seems that this has been done with the 
Apology and resignation of that person responsible....thus, I
feel the site is worth participation without further recriminations.
The mods should be congratulated for keeping the level playing field
back to positive activity. Melissa's forum is right up front with transparency,
Cabin Fever back as co-mod there and Shreks understanding to
help keep things honest and on an even keel should all help
Going forward. 
Sometimes, it takes these types of incidents to ferret out
The 'bad' in such a huge site like HT, and I'm glad to see
something being done about it. I continue to benefit from 
forums that allow my homesteading lifestyle and sensibilities
to move along.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Melissa has resigned as Mod of her board, I won't be back even to help FBB with his MLS # issues.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Melissa has resigned as Mod of her board, I won't be back even to help FBB with his MLS # issues.


 
It's a shame that you would let FBB go homeless over something so petty.

I'll try to take up the slack!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

RichNC said:


> Melissa has resigned as Mod of her board.


Oh.....I guess I missed something. Now what????


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Terri said:


> Blinkers, somebody copied some posts and reposted them at another site. That person was the representative of the HT site owners. That was Steve, and he has since been replaced at HT
> 
> People are outraged at the dishonesty involved.


well...that's part of it. I expect there to be problem employees and CMG has 50+ employees so someone is going to do something boneheaded from time to time before the CEO can stop it. So while I think the original plagiarism was wrong, I can forgive it. The outrage, at least from me, is more from the cover up, lies, deceit, accusations thrown at the folks who found the problem, arbitrary lifetime bannings of some HT members at the cattleforum, etc. 

CEO has corrected much of this. But people are dropping out of HT, IMO, because they don't believe there have been corrections in the mindset that created the cover up. It would also help if the supporters of HT and CEO would quit being so mean and nasty to those asking questions about the situation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

For the folks who find what happened here "shocking, and horrifying, and the lowest of lows"........I am envious that this disruption on a homesteading board is the worst thing that has ever happened to them.

Here me out.

Yes, plagiarism is breaking the law. Heck, you can be thrown out of college for such a crime. 
Yes, lying to people is awful. Once it's done, the trust is shaken to the core, sometimes never to return.
Yes, deception and lying are the same. If it's not the truth, then it's a lie. If it is meant to 'deceive, trick, etc' ITS STILL A LIE.
Yes, what was done was a carppy thing to do.

But I thought we had a "community" here. A collection of people who came to the same place, for support, ideas, answers to questions, comradery........

A lot of the comments / questions (not all, but a lot) seem to be in the "tone" of: I really like to stir the pot and keep people irritated and aggetated "I really like this fighting and dissention".
It would be like a spouse that lied, cheated, deceived you; and you just left......kids and all.
No, you don't throw the baby out with the bath water.
This board is being torn apart, when it doesn't need to be......
There are worse things, and worse people out there. This is bad, yeah, but not a blip on the radar of what else it could be.....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What is going on here at HT is very sad, and there will be distrust for a while. But look at it realistically. We lost our innocence and our trust in the owners and admin of this board has been shaken. And that hurts.

But none of us lost our lives, our homes, our livelihood from this. None of us had family members become grievously ill or die because of this. Heck, I can't even blame this horribly hot weather on the goings on at HT. 

We are a community and we hurt when others hurt. But this isn't the end of the world. The choice to make now is to continue in the destruction of HT or work to make it better. And each of us has to make our own decision about that. I wish no one ill, no matter the decision anyone makes. If you really feel it is in your best interest to leave, then do so -- protect yourself from further hurt. If you feel it is in your best interest to stay, then please do so and help build the community. Help heal the hurts, and rebuild the trust that has been shattered. And by trust, I don't mean just CMG, but trust of each other. Several have turned on other members and injured them by their accusations. Let's begin to work as a community again.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The way people are carrying on. IF HT was the Alamo, and Travis had skipped out in the night, I guess a bunch would have skipped with him,


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

The devil is in the details as they say. ST is a niche for me. I've participated on the other boards on HT to a lessor or greater extent through the years. No dilemma here for me. I'm not here for CMG or anyone else....I'm here for me. I've 'met' some great people, unforgettable characters and those that tend to get on my last nerve.....the same things that I get when I open my front door and step out into the world. No plans to leave HT, ST in particular. As will I actively join in on other boards.  I totally get why people are so upset, disappointed and irate. I'll certainly be more cautious with what I post and keep a healthy cynicism when it comes to certain matters.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Belfrybat said:


> What is going on here at HT is very sad, and there will be distrust for a while. But look at it realistically. We lost our innocence and our trust in the owners and admin of this board has been shaken. And that hurts.
> 
> But *none of us lost our lives, our homes, our livelihood* from this. None of us had family members become grievously ill or die because of this. Heck, I can't even blame this horribly hot weather on the goings on at HT.
> 
> We are a community and we hurt when others hurt. But this isn't the end of the world. The choice to make now is to continue in the destruction of HT or work to make it better. And each of us has to make our own decision about that. I wish no one ill, no matter the decision anyone makes. If you really feel it is in your best interest to leave, then do so -- protect yourself from further hurt. If you feel it is in your best interest to stay, then please do so and help build the community. Help heal the hurts, and rebuild the trust that has been shattered. And by trust, I don't mean just CMG, but trust of each other. Several have turned on other members and injured them by their accusations. Let's begin to work as a community again.


I agree with everything but what's in bold. Unfortuately some may have lost their livelihood. Whether self inflicted or not. Right or wrong good or bad people make mistakes. No site should be worth more than a human being. I have a feeling if we were all under the same roof some people would need protection from a lynch mob ready to string someone up from the nearest tree!

Belfrybat this isn't a response to you directly. Your post inspired some thoughts. Being an Admin or a moderator is a thankless job that apparently no one wants to do. A job where you can't please everyone but do it any way.

Very sad. The damage some members are doing to this site now is worse than what CMG has done to it. Just my opinion. What was done was wrong there is no doubt but what's going on by some members now is just as wrong.

Sorry to ramble.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> It would be like a spouse that lied, cheated, deceived you; and you just left.


Apt analogy. And that is EXACTLY what you should do. You don't stay in abusive dysfunctional (possibly criminal) relationships. The trust is gone, and relationships are built on trust.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> It would be like a spouse that lied, cheated, deceived you; and you just left......kids and all.


The whole quote meant, just because the spouse was a bag of _____ doesn't mean you cut and run away from your kids.....
So just because a few were _______doesn't mean you cut and run away from a TON of amazing people.

Sorry, if I was not clearer.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I guess I want to be part of the solution and not part of the issue. At least that is how I feel. I don't want to stop visiting here, don't want to mistrust what's posted here, yada yada yada. I really dont know the whole story and its not necessary that I do. Sounds like awareness is up, caution is now at the front. Frankly I'd miss everyone if I left. 


I want to go forward as part of the healing crew and grow beyond this.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Its the internet, its all available the moment you hit Submit Reply, always has been, always will be. It's been informative to watch how people handled and dealt with this. 

It's been even more enlightening to see a few that supposedly "walked away", only to watch and lurk in the background while bad mouthing and back stabbing the forum. That's an especially immature kind of sneakiness and behaviour. Two wrongs are just more wrong.

Forgive and move on people.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> As a member since practically day one, you all can guess how I feel. Never before have I felt uncomfortable here.
> 
> HT just feels "funny" to me and it isn't a good feeling.


 How I feel about diarrhea. Really humbles me but I usually recover pretty quick. A plus of being shallow as a gazing pond. We are all getting well.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

They are still deleting said:


> There is a lot of locking going on. A last few bits to get swept up and then it's forget time, unless there are some willing to stay and keep it in people's minds, I guess.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> Its the internet, its all available the moment you hit Submit Reply, always has been, always will be. It's been informative to watch how people handled and dealt with this.
> 
> It's been even more enlightening to see a few that supposedly "walked away", only to watch and lurk in the background while bad mouthing and back stabbing the forum. That's an especially immature kind of sneakiness and behaviour. Two wrongs are just more wrong.
> 
> Forgive and move on people.


 yes it is time to get over it and those posts that all they do is pick pick pick all going away which is finally good. Time to just get on with things and let this bad experience be gone.


----------

